# How very sad, 28 yr old Lambton Rose to go through York sales.



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

I often have a peek at the sales lists just out of curiosity but today I was really sorry to see a dear old Dales mare is to go through the ring at the age of 28 years. Whatever did she do to deserve that? I hope someone can offer her a few years comfort and love...


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 August 2011)

How horrible, poor old girl.


----------



## aro (23 August 2011)

some people have no shame.  How could you put a horse of that age through a sale and ensure it will have a decent future.  So unfair. Hope somebody takes pity on it and gives the horse a decent life for the rest of his/her days.


----------



## mymare (23 August 2011)

FGS!  What is wrong with people?  That's heartbreaking, poor old girl


----------



## Jesstickle (23 August 2011)

What are the auction house doing accepting a horse of that age. GRR


----------



## janei (23 August 2011)

jesstickle said:



			What are the auction house doing accepting a horse of that age. GRR
		
Click to expand...

Agree - unfortunately its just £££ to some people and thats all that motivates them.  There were a couple of older horses advertised on pre-loved locally to me yesterday, all with health issues/cant be ridden and being given away free so they become someone elses responsibility - makes me really angry!!!


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 August 2011)

Oh, I do wish you hadn't mentioned it - I got the sales catalogue - I've just posted on Achinghips thread about how hard it is to have two horses......I really wish I had my own land, I would snap her up in an instant, just to give her a few years (hopefully) of luxury and TLC.


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

They have listed her as "aged" to avoid declaring her actual vintage. When I googled her it shows her to be the dam of a current team GB vaulting horse! http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/horse.aspx?horse=W-H-Bentley


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

whens the sale? I cant allow this to happen - I need to talk nicely to hubby.


----------



## gmw (23 August 2011)

What on earth are these people thinking. Agree that the auctioneers need to rethink aswell.


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 August 2011)

I think it's this Friday - 26th.....


----------



## Jesstickle (23 August 2011)

anniebags said:



			They have listed her as "aged" to avoid declaring her actual vintage. When I googled her it shows her to be the dam of a current team GB vaulting horse! http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/horse.aspx?horse=W-H-Bentley

Click to expand...

Aged doesn't exactly improve the situation. People are a holes. It really should be the case that the auction house have to accept some responsibility for checking the lots and being sensible as members of the public can't be reasonable themselves. Sigh


----------



## aro (23 August 2011)

it just makes me so sad. I have a oldie in his 30's and over my dead body would he ever go to a sale at his age.  Would not be able to sleep at night thinking about what would hapen to him. This poor horse has probably given people years of fun and this is how we humans repay by shipping off to the sales. Speechless.


----------



## dizzydonkeys (23 August 2011)

sale is on Friday hope someone gives the poor old girl a good home it's heartbreaking


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			I think it's this Friday - 26th.....
		
Click to expand...

bugger. not possible.


----------



## Cuffey (23 August 2011)

Agree very sad and well spotted
All the entry says is

44 The Property of A Lady NO VAT
LAMBTON ROSE
Black mare 14.1hh aged
Rose is an aged registered Dales mare and an ex RDA pony. She is looking
for a loving home as a companion or lawn mower
............................
Checking NED she has had 6 foals as well including one set of twins

WHARMTON SPLENDOUR   by LOCH PEARL, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1995

 WHARMTON HENRY BENTLEY   by ARLEQUIN DES SARTS, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1994

WHARMTON PRINCE REGENT (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

WHARMTON PRINCESS ROYALE (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

 WHARMTON BRIGADIER by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1989

 LAMBTON ADMIRAL by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1988


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

Does anyone go on the dalesfans website? I bet someone on there would offer her a home. I used to be a member but haven't been on for years and can't login any more. I hope someone can find a space for her.


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Agree very sad and well spotted
All the entry says is

44 The Property of A Lady NO VAT
LAMBTON ROSE
Black mare 14.1hh aged
Rose is an aged registered Dales mare and an ex RDA pony. She is looking
for a loving home as a companion or lawn mower
............................
Checking NED she has had 6 foals as well including one set of twins

WHARMTON SPLENDOUR   by LOCH PEARL, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1995

 WHARMTON HENRY BENTLEY   by ARLEQUIN DES SARTS, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1994

WHARMTON PRINCE REGENT (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

WHARMTON PRINCESS ROYALE (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

 WHARMTON BRIGADIER by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1989

 LAMBTON ADMIRAL by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1988
		
Click to expand...

Well done Cuffey, I'm new on here and was trying to work out how to do that! Thanks.


----------



## be positive (23 August 2011)

It is on the dales fans message board ,someone has picked it up from here.
Hopefully someone can give her a home.
Why cant people take responsibility for their aging horses


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

Apparently she was put to a 17hh warmblood to produce the 17.2 WH Bentley.  There was an article about him where her owner talked about her, in H&H last year.  I cannot get to York this Friday otherwise would certainly try to help.  Poor girl just doesn't deserve being put through all that stress at her age, why don't they just have the guts!


----------



## LWP (23 August 2011)

If anybody can take her on, we will help in any way we can.

PM us.


----------



## FionaM12 (23 August 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			whens the sale? I cant allow this to happen - I need to talk nicely to hubby.
		
Click to expand...

How utterly lovely of you. I hope you get her and give her a few peaceful years.


----------



## WoopsiiD (23 August 2011)

We are looking for transport from the sale on friday to a holding livery in Leeds if anyone can help??


----------



## navaho (23 August 2011)

Im sure any of the dealers there would offer transport, its never a problem at our local sales, its all extra pennies to them. I really really hope she can be bought by someone nice, i posted about her on FB before i saw she was mentioned on here, poor old girl.


----------



## Cuffey (23 August 2011)

gmw said:



			What on earth are these people thinking. Agree that the auctioneers need to rethink aswell.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the auctioneers have not looked on NED and the passport number has not been declared
Perhaps we should tell the auctioneers!

I still think auctions should all take the SPS conditions of sale across the board--nothing over 20yo and 18-20 to have vets certificate as fit to travel. York are familiar with Shetland PS rules as they hold breed sales.

It needs to be established this old pony is fit to travel a distance before someone out of the immediate area buys her.


----------



## gingerthing (23 August 2011)

poor old girl , really hoping for a positive outcome


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 August 2011)

Property of a lady! not in my book, this poor old girl has paid for herself so many times and still they want a few more quid out of her.


----------



## idx (23 August 2011)

Cuffey said:



			I suspect the auctioneers have not looked on NED and the passport number has not been declared
Perhaps we should tell the auctioneers!

I still think auctions should all take the SPS conditions of sale across the board--nothing over 20yo and 18-20 to have vets certificate as fit to travel. York are familiar with Shetland PS rules as they hold breed sales.

It needs to be established this old pony is fit to travel a distance before someone out of the immediate area buys her.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I think you hit the nail on the head with this.  I would suggest those who attend the sale express their disgust to the auctioneer.  If enough people complain it may make the auctioneer take action in the future.  However If the auctioneer refuses to take these horses will the idiots who own them be forced into doing the right thing (probably pts) or will they just abandon them - hard to say?  

If you are going to this auction - complain, complain, complain!


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

A Lady is a regular seller. I wonder if it would be possible to track them down and do a deal before the sale to save her the ordeal of the ring?

Just a thought, but anyone thinking of bidding for her should declare their interest here so as HHO members don't bid against each other and raise her price,  so rewarding A Lady for this disgrace with a nice fat payout.


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

anniebags said:



			A Lady is a regular seller. I wonder if it would be possible to track them down and do a deal before the sale to save her the ordeal of the ring?
		
Click to expand...

A Lady, along with A gentleman, is any seller who chooses to keep their name anonymous, rather than only being one person


----------



## emmalou512 (23 August 2011)

This is the Horse and Hound article from last year about the Vaulting Champion that she bred http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/389/303536.html


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

hch4971 said:



			A Lady, along with A gentleman, is any seller who chooses to keep their name anonymous, rather than only being one person
		
Click to expand...

aha, you live and learn. Wonder why they wanted to remain anonymous??


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

anniebags said:



			Just a thought, but anyone thinking of bidding for her should declare their interest here so as HHO members don't bid against each other and raise her price,  so rewarding A Lady for this disgrace with a nice fat payout.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking this myself, it certainly needs to be as pre-arranged as possible to avoid anyone paying over the odds for her because several people are trying to help her and bidding against each other.


----------



## MrsMozart (23 August 2011)

bump


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

anniebags said:



			aha, you live and learn. Wonder why they wanted to remain anonymous??
		
Click to expand...

Because the horses are usually a mess, have something undeclared wrong with them and rarely have a warranty!  They don't want any come back.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

hey wh bentley lives two mins up road from me! when is the sale i can go up and   ask the eccles if they would go buy her xx
just on the off chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoopsiiD (23 August 2011)

I have a printed copy from NED stating Rose's date of birth, sire, dam and registration in Dales stud book. I will be showing this to the auctioner first thing Friday.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

dont know if my post sent but wh bentley lives just up road from me!! i shall tell the owner john eccles if someone can tell me when sale is x


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

My concern is that if she gets pulled from the sale what will become of her then? If her owner is unscrupulous enough to put her through the sales what's to stop them dumping her or selling her on to a novice as a riding pony?


----------



## idx (23 August 2011)

WoopsiiD said:



			I have a printed copy from NED stating Rose's date of birth, sire, dam and registration in Dales stud book. I will be showing this to the auctioner first thing Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you WhoopsiiD - maybe see if others will sign a petition?  Or print off this thread and show them the bad press they are getting as auctioneers!

They may be prepared to sell their granny but we are not prepared to buy her!


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

kimthetim said:



			hey wh bentley lives two mins up road from me! when is the sale i can go up and   ask the eccles if they would go buy her xx
just on the off chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you know them could you see if they have contact details for James Grant, he bred WH Bentley and owned Lambton Rose.  Mr Grant may know where she is now!


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

Just to be clear I am unable to attend on friday.

as for showing the auctioneer im not sure thats a good idea - what if they do reject the mares entry and she goes back to the evil cow of an owner and they send her to the meatman?

good luck xx


----------



## Cuffey (23 August 2011)

WoopsiiD said:



			I have a printed copy from NED stating Rose's date of birth, sire, dam and registration in Dales stud book. I will be showing this to the auctioner first thing Friday.
		
Click to expand...

 
I will contact York TS tomorrow--I have a contact name in Animal Welfare but not an email address


----------



## anniebags (23 August 2011)

kimthetim said:



			dont know if my post sent but wh bentley lives just up road from me!! i shall tell the owner john eccles if someone can tell me when sale is x
		
Click to expand...

Would be amazing if they did. I know 'd have to buy her back if she'd been mine. Which bit of the country are you in?


----------



## WoopsiiD (23 August 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			Just to be clear I am unable to attend on friday.

as for showing the auctioneer im not sure thats a good idea - what if they do reject the mares entry and she goes back to the evil cow of an owner and they send her to the meatman?

good luck xx
		
Click to expand...


Evil cow can try!

If the EC is prepared to drag Rose to the sales in the first place I'm pretty sure that they are not going to want to take her back and let her see out the rest of her days.
My hope is that a few politley chosen words and being made aware that 'US' having Rose will be better and cheaper for her in the long run.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

i will go and speak to the eccles the morro and tell them about her plight  hopefully they will do something x


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

good luck and i hope you can rescue her and give her a wonderful home.
N.B there are some lovely folk on h&h xx


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

I live in forestmill scotland john hannah and joanne live in farm just up road from me!! i will pop in when i am feeding cattle tommorow morning and tell them x


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

hch4971 said:



			If you know them could you see if they have contact details for James Grant, he bred WH Bentley and owned Lambton Rose.  Mr Grant may know where she is now!
		
Click to expand...

 i will go first thing and see them


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

kimthetim said:



			i will go first thing and see them
		
Click to expand...

this is crazy! i wish it was morning already! so the sale is the 26th at york yes? x


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

anniebags said:



			Would be amazing if they did. I know 'd have to buy her back if she'd been mine. Which bit of the country are you in?
		
Click to expand...

i am in forestmill scotland right next door to them xx


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

kimthetim said:



			this is crazy! i wish it was morning already! so the sale is the 26th at york yes? x
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  but if we could find out who owns her now it may be possible to buy her without her having to be dragged to the sale at all.


----------



## DeJaVue (23 August 2011)

I frequent York sales regularly and have been asked by a good and honest acquaintance to buy this mare for her. She will either have a home for life (if physically sound) or be PTS if not.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

hch4971 said:



			Yes,  but if we could find out who owns her now it may be possible to buy her without her having to be dragged to the sale at all.
		
Click to expand...

ok i will see them in morn and see what they say!! will keepu posted cx


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

DeJaVue said:



			I frequent York sales regularly and have been asked by a good and honest acquaintance to buy this mare for her. She will either have a home for life (if physically sound) or be PTS if not.
		
Click to expand...

such a shame ! poor girl i hope this all works out for her x


----------



## rockysmum (23 August 2011)

WoopsiiD said:



			We are looking for transport from the sale on friday to a holding livery in Leeds if anyone can help??
		
Click to expand...



I cant take another oldie on.  However I am on leave this week.  If you let me know what is happening I dont mind taking the trailer over to York on Friday.  I can deliver her anywhere in Leeds

I am supposed to be decorating my new house but some things are more important.


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			I cant take another oldie on.  However I am on leave this week.  If you let me know what is happening I dont mind taking the trailer over to York on Friday.  I can deliver her anywhere in Leeds

I am supposed to be decorating my new house but some things are more important.
		
Click to expand...

LOL Sue, I've offered livery until she can be collected by another HHOer, if you are willing to go over then Martin says he will go and bid for her.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

2 seconds agoKimberley Brown
hannah hi my name is kim i work and live on farm at aberdona! ok long story but wh bentleys mum is being sold at a sale at york on the 26th of this month aged 28!!!! poor girl she is a dales mare! does not deserve this ! we are looking for the breeder of wh bentley a james grant?? to find out if we can stop her going to the sale! please get in touch if u know anything or are willing to help us rescue this poor girl who is the mother of your top horse thanks kim              ok i have facebooked hannah the daughter of john eccles who owns her son and hopefully progress from therer x


----------



## gillianfleming (23 August 2011)

Really hope that someone can do something to help, i can't have a mare at my yard or would probably have been tempted.
Henry the vaulting horse has a lovely nature, if his mum's anything like him she must be fantastic


----------



## rockysmum (23 August 2011)

hch4971 said:



			LOL Sue, I've offered livery until she can be collected by another HHOer, if you are willing to go over then Martin says he will go and bid for her.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, just let me know.  I can pick Martin up.


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

I missed DeJaVue's post above, all now becomes clear so will butt out LOL!


----------



## navaho (23 August 2011)

Can i just make a little plea, please dont try & track down the vendors, as nice as it would be to save her the journey to the sale, not everyone is as nice as us & they may not appreciate it & you may find you end up with no horse & not knowing where she ends up. I would really sit back & wait, i know its hard & i know you all want whats best for her, but honestly if they are horrible enough to stick her through the sale whose to say they wont just arrange for her to go straight on the knacker lorry if they get wind there might be a lynch mob waiting (im not saying there is, but IF you were the vendor reading this, what would you think?).
I really do hope it all works out ok for her, she really shouldnt be going through any of this.


----------



## DeJaVue (23 August 2011)

navaho said:



			Can i just make a little plea, please dont try & track down the vendors, as nice as it would be to save her the journey to the sale, not everyone is as nice as us & they may not appreciate it & you may find you end up with no horse & not knowing where she ends up. I would really sit back & wait, i know its hard & i know you all want whats best for her, but honestly if they are horrible enough to stick her through the sale whose to say they wont just arrange for her to go straight on the knacker lorry if they get wind there might be a lynch mob waiting (im not saying there is, but IF you were the vendor reading this, what would you think?).
I really do hope it all works out ok for her, she really shouldnt be going through any of this.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, softly softly catchy monkey as they say. I've found that the majority of vendors who get to the sales and are approached in a reasonable manner are far more willing to be reasoned WITH


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

navaho said:



			Can i just make a little plea, please dont try & track down the vendors, as nice as it would be to save her the journey to the sale, not everyone is as nice as us & they may not appreciate it & you may find you end up with no horse & not knowing where she ends up. I would really sit back & wait, i know its hard & i know you all want whats best for her, but honestly if they are horrible enough to stick her through the sale whose to say they wont just arrange for her to go straight on the knacker lorry if they get wind there might be a lynch mob waiting (im not saying there is, but IF you were the vendor reading this, what would you think?).
I really do hope it all works out ok for her, she really shouldnt be going through any of this.
		
Click to expand...

that makes sense but can u really sit back and watch the meat man take her! ok i have space for her to live out her days with me but not the money to buy her! if everyone chipped in we could buy her and give her a life to remember x


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

bump


----------



## navaho (23 August 2011)

kimthetim said:



			that makes sense but can u really sit back and watch the meat man take her! ok i have space for her to live out her days with me but not the money to buy her! if everyone chipped in we could buy her and give her a life to remember x
		
Click to expand...

Where did i say sit back & watch the meatman take her? Someone has already said they are prepared to go & bid on her, you stand as much chance of buying her as the meatman & its doubtful she will fetch a large sum, the meatman usually bows out at around £300. If you read my post properly what im saying is if you try & track her down now you might find you end up with nothing, the vendors obviously dont want to be known, infact at a guess for this exact reason. I really do think they will bolt & you will end up with nothing & not knowing where the mare has ended up, at a guess they will probably just stick her straight on the meat lorry & leg it before they are spotted!


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

navaho said:



			Where did i say sit back & watch the meatman take her? Someone has already said they are prepared to go & bid on her, you stand as much chance of buying her as the meatman & its doubtful she will fetch a large sum, the meatman usually bows out at around £300. If you read my post properly what im saying is if you try & track her down now you might find you end up with nothing, the vendors obviously dont want to be known, infact at a guess for this exact reason. I really do think they will bolt & you will end up with nothing & not knowing where the mare has ended up, at a guess they will probably just stick her straight on the meat lorry & leg it before they are spotted!
		
Click to expand...

agreed. just go and buy her.


----------



## kimthetim (23 August 2011)

navaho said:



			Where did i say sit back & watch the meatman take her? Someone has already said they are prepared to go & bid on her, you stand as much chance of buying her as the meatman & its doubtful she will fetch a large sum, the meatman usually bows out at around £300. If you read my post properly what im saying is if you try & track her down now you might find you end up with nothing, the vendors obviously dont want to be known, infact at a guess for this exact reason. I really do think they will bolt & you will end up with nothing & not knowing where the mare has ended up, at a guess they will probably just stick her straight on the meat lorry & leg it before they are spotted!
		
Click to expand...

i hope u did not take my post the wrong way was not intended!!!!!!! if u read my post i know exactly what u meant i was just getting all gung ho with the thought of saving the poor soul and i know exactly what you meant xxx


----------



## rockysmum (23 August 2011)

OK just getting a bit confused now about who is actually going to buy her.

I am happy to help with transport.  If I am needed could someone let me know. 

If you PM me I will reply with my mobile.

Thanks


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2011)

I doubt the owners will take her themselves anyway, they usually use an agent in these circumstances IME.


----------



## be positive (24 August 2011)

Agree with navaho on this ,the seller wont want to be known as they must know this is not the right thing to do.
Whatever their circumstances they should ,if they cannot keep her, have had her pts at home or taken her directly for slaughter.
I am sure that if approached in the right way,although the vendor may not be at the sale,this poor mare can be purchased and live out her time in a good home.
It is not the time to start a witch hunt, remember the fuss over the Criccieth ponies and that situation is still ongoing.
When she gets purchased may I suggest a new prefix  HHO ROSE.


----------



## kimthetim (24 August 2011)

be positive said:



			Agree with navaho on this ,the seller wont want to be known as they must know this is not the right thing to do.
Whatever their circumstances they should ,if they cannot keep her, have had her pts at home or taken her directly for slaughter.
I am sure that if approached in the right way,although the vendor may not be at the sale,this poor mare can be purchased and live out her time in a good home.
It is not the time to start a witch hunt, remember the fuss over the Criccieth ponies and that situation is still ongoing.
When she gets purchased may I suggest a new prefix  HHO ROSE.
		
Click to expand...

i can offer rose a home! and will be doing my utmost to get that for her x


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 August 2011)

I hope you bring her back home with you, and that she sees out her final days in comfort and with dignity.

Bless her.


----------



## be positive (24 August 2011)

I am sure you can Kim but I think woopsiid and DeJavue have it covered they seem to have the money to buy, an owner or 2 and rockysmum for transport.
I would leave it to them and send loads of good luck vibes on Friday hope we get a good report Friday night.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 August 2011)

I'd say the more the merrier, always good to have a back up.


----------



## JadeWisc (24 August 2011)

If the people selling her are reading this I imagine the will have high hopes for lots of bidding  and may be quite pleased    I HOPE everyone is on the same page and only one HHO party bids.    I would get these details straight  and now I am also left to wonder if the mysetry sellers will not have somone planted to bid up the 'do gooders' if this has been directed to their attention.


I hope you can reach current owner and make a deal before any of this comes to pass.


----------



## daisybe33 (24 August 2011)

I agree 

You dont want to bid against each other and line the owners pocket any further!


----------



## Renvers (24 August 2011)

JadeWisc said:



			I HOPE everyone is on the same page and only one HHO party bids.    I would get these details straight  and now I am also left to wonder if the mysetry sellers will not have somone planted to bid up the 'do gooders' if this has been directed to their attention.


I hope you can reach current owner and make a deal before any of this comes to pass.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ - good luck on Friday to those attending/involved. It is a great thing you are doing.


----------



## quirky (24 August 2011)

be positive said:



			I am sure you can Kim but I think woopsiid and DeJavue have it covered they seem to have the money to buy, an owner or 2 and rockysmum for transport.
		
Click to expand...

But isn't DeJaVue closely related to somebody else who had their "rescue home" closed down by the authorities? That place near York that can't be named?

Apologies DJV if I'm wrong but I'm pretty certain I'm not.

It would be a crying shame for the horse if she was going to go to a home where she would be given insufficient food for her needs .

I hope she ends up somewhere where she can live her out her dotage in peace, quiet and happiness.


----------



## TheEquineOak (24 August 2011)

daisybe33 said:



			I agree 

You dont want to bid against each other and line the owners pocket any further!
		
Click to expand...

^^This

And can I just reiterate...




woopsiid and DeJavue have it covered they seem to have the money to buy, an owner or 2 and rockysmum for transport.

Click to expand...

It's early and my brain hasn't rebooted yet but I gather that this mare has someone to bid on them, transport to a yard and a new bed to sleep in.  No further homes are needed.

I'd be happy to give a small donation (I'm skint  ) to pay for diesel for transport and such like.


----------



## JosieB (24 August 2011)

thats what I was thinking, better to go to the knackers than there,


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

Who is the potential new owner??


----------



## TheEquineOak (24 August 2011)

quirky said:



			But isn't DeJaVue closely related to somebody else who had their "rescue home" closed down by the authorities? That place near York that can't be named?

Apologies DJV if I'm wrong but I'm pretty certain I'm not.

It would be a crying shame for the horse if she was going to go to a home where she would be given insufficient food for her needs .

I hope she ends up somewhere where she can live her out her dotage in peace, quiet and happiness.
		
Click to expand...


DJV is helping buying the horse is she not? Not keeping it.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			DJV is helping buying the horse is she not? Not keeping it.
		
Click to expand...

Where is it proposed the mare will go then?

Perhaps whoever secures it could contact the WHW, Redwings or EMW to secure her last home.


----------



## quirky (24 August 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			DJV is helping buying the horse is she not? Not keeping it.
		
Click to expand...

It is who she is buying the horse for that is the problem.
The horse must not be allowed to go to "her friend"!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 August 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Agree very sad and well spotted
All the entry says is

44 The Property of A Lady NO VAT
LAMBTON ROSE
Black mare 14.1hh aged
Rose is an aged registered Dales mare and an ex RDA pony. She is looking
for a loving home as a companion or lawn mower
............................
Checking NED she has had 6 foals as well including one set of twins

WHARMTON SPLENDOUR   by LOCH PEARL, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1995

 WHARMTON HENRY BENTLEY   by ARLEQUIN DES SARTS, Part Bred, Dark Bay, 1994

WHARMTON PRINCE REGENT (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

WHARMTON PRINCESS ROYALE (TWIN) by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1992

 WHARMTON BRIGADIER by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1989

 LAMBTON ADMIRAL by Raygill William, DALES PONY, Black, 1988
		
Click to expand...

Ex RDA   well shame on them for chucking out like that .

 so sad sham we all cant chip in for her so sad at her age she should be in a loving retirement home living out her days in safety not going to the sale like this


----------



## TheEquineOak (24 August 2011)

quirky said:



			It is who she is buying the horse for that is the problem.
The horse must not be allowed to go to "her friend"!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm having severe memory loss, what happened to this rescue centre in York? I know of the one in Co Durham but didn't realise there was another case of neglect further down the country.

Oh dear


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 August 2011)

I remember the storm there was when she had the twins - those in the DPS and in fact the NPS at the time will also remember too!

To those who mention 'shame on the RDA' - maybe she did this a while back - not recently & its nothing to do with them & hasn't been for a few yrs

If all else fails, am happy to liase with someone to give full funds & provide a final home for this old girl. Have plenty of field space, shelters & stables - and 2 other ladies - 1 of which is 1 yr younger & used to living with other big natives. 

Please drop me a PM tonight if you need help & I'll respond with phone numbers. Transport can also be sorted, tho prob not at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

Where are you based Fuzzy Furry??


----------



## lannerch (24 August 2011)

Trail dejavous posts to find her previous user name ber!


----------



## jenz87 (24 August 2011)

I am a frequenter to york sales, and sadly cannot make this months as weve got a full on day at work and cant take the time off!! So sadly i cant be thereto offer any HHO support, but im thrilled to see so many people offering their time, money and space to this poor mare, im so happy that she will be finding a lovely home from HHO, well done to the OP, for raising this issue!

Dont know if DJV is involved with rescue centre that cannot be named, or who she is, but i know of this "rescue centre", and this is NOT somewhere youd want her to go.


----------



## maree t (24 August 2011)

Just a comment ref RDA pony. They dont often own the ponies that they use. Two of my ponies are used at the RDA and only one of the ponies on my day is actually owned by the RDA. They have two that have retired to a life of luxury.
I hope that this poor mare gets helped without lining unscrupulous peoples pockets.


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 August 2011)

what a poor old girl


----------



## rockysmum (24 August 2011)

Before this turns into another argument I will tell you what I know.

I have offered to collect Rose from the sales and deliver her to hch4971, who I happen to know.  I dont need anything for diesel.  Heather has offered a field at her place for Rose to stay for a few days until whoever buys her can arrange things.  Basically some breathing space.

Mine and I'm sure Heathers offers are not dependant on who buys her.  

As to who the people who are buying, there seem to be several and I dont know anything about any of them.  I also dont know whether they are clubbing together or will end up bidding against each other.

I just hope whatever happens Rose gets a lovely home for life.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Before this turns into another argument I will tell you what I know.

I have offered to collect Rose from the sales and deliver her to hch4971, who I happen to know.  I dont need anything for diesel.  Heather has offered a field at her place for Rose to stay for a few days until whoever buys her can arrange things.  Basically some breathing space.

Mine and I'm sure Heathers offers are not dependant on who buys her.  

As to who the people who are buying, there seem to be several and I dont know anything about any of them.  I also dont know whether they are clubbing together or will end up bidding against each other.

I just hope whatever happens Rose gets a lovely home for life.
		
Click to expand...


That sounds fantastic.  And a great offer from both of you.


----------



## Puppy (24 August 2011)

amymay said:



			Who is the potential new owner??
		
Click to expand...

BER, I think...


----------



## Archangel (24 August 2011)

The Dales Society will have her owner registered, time is so short, but a message could be got to the owner that there is a home waiting for her and she need not go to the sale.  

Poor old lady, I know times are hard, but if you have the diesel money to get her to the sale you have the money to call the local hunt. I can only think something can have happened to her owner, surely nobody, even the most callous b'stard would send a horse of that age to a sale.  An absolute disgrace.  I have very little spare cash, but if she needs anything in her new home I will offer any help I can.


----------



## georgie0 (24 August 2011)

I too have very little in the way of money, but anything else i can do just shout.


----------



## brighteyes (24 August 2011)

Puppy said:



			BER, I think...
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh!  THIS is NOT good news - is it?


----------



## dingle12 (24 August 2011)

Hope you get sorted, can i just say buy Rose first before you all kick up a fuss with the seller or york sales as they could just pull her out and she could end up somewhere else.


----------



## Naryafluffy (24 August 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Uh oh!  THIS is NOT good news - is it?
		
Click to expand...

Who is BER, checked all the posts and can't see a poster with something that matches these initials, and why are you worried (PM me if you don't want to get into it on the forum).


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			Who is BER, checked all the posts and can't see a poster with something that matches these initials, and why are you worried (PM me if you don't want to get into it on the forum).
		
Click to expand...

To be discussed at another time on another thread - not this one or it will be pulled.


----------



## 'S'teamed (24 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Before this turns into another argument I will tell you what I know.

I have offered to collect Rose from the sales and deliver her to hch4971, who I happen to know.  I dont need anything for diesel.  Heather has offered a field at her place for Rose to stay for a few days until whoever buys her can arrange things.  Basically some breathing space.

Mine and I'm sure Heathers offers are not dependant on who buys her.  

As to who the people who are buying, there seem to be several and I dont know anything about any of them.  I also dont know whether they are clubbing together or will end up bidding against each other.

I just hope whatever happens Rose gets a lovely home for life.
		
Click to expand...

i've replied on FB...

Can you add info to my thread 28 yr old mare logistics for fraiday please?


----------



## Dancing Queen (24 August 2011)

good luck for friday.


----------



## Naryafluffy (24 August 2011)

I know you probably will, but can someone update us on Friday and let us all know how it went.


----------



## chickeninabun (24 August 2011)

Lot 30 is only 7 years younger than Rose. Are you not rescuing that one as well??


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

chickeninabun said:



			Lot 30 is only 7 years younger than Rose. Are you not rescuing that one as well??

Click to expand...

You got the money Chickeninabun? - then we can add that one too.


----------



## chickeninabun (24 August 2011)

amymay said:



			You got the money Chickeninabun? - then we can add that one too.
		
Click to expand...

How much are you buying them for?


----------



## Ladylina83 (24 August 2011)

chickeninabun said:



			How much are you buying them for?
		
Click to expand...

It's an auction !


----------



## TallyHo123 (24 August 2011)

aro said:



			some people have no shame.  How could you put a horse of that age through a sale and ensure it will have a decent future.  So unfair. Hope somebody takes pity on it and gives the horse a decent life for the rest of his/her days.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this totally. FGS! Some people don't get it do they?!


----------



## rockysmum (24 August 2011)

Does anyone own a dales pony.  I'm just thinking about travel boots.  Do you think the cob ones I use on our coloured cob will fit.  Just thinking about width of leg with all that feather.  I use full on our other cob but he's bigger and they will probably come too high up the legs.  Perhaps I had better take both and some pads and bandages.


----------



## Toffee44 (24 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Does anyone own a dales pony.  I'm just thinking about travel boots.  Do you think the cob ones I use on our coloured cob will fit.  Just thinking about width of leg with all that feather.  I use full on our other cob but he's bigger and they will probably come too high up the legs.  Perhaps I had better take both and some pads and bandages.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I have never booted up leaving a sales (so much going on, people want you loaded and gone etc) I doubt she will be shod anyway. Just put a bit of bedding down for her. Just leave it as your aim to get her to destination no 1 safely and stress free as poss.


----------



## 'S'teamed (24 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Does anyone own a dales pony.  I'm just thinking about travel boots.  Do you think the cob ones I use on our coloured cob will fit.  Just thinking about width of leg with all that feather.  I use full on our other cob but he's bigger and they will probably come too high up the legs.  Perhaps I had better take both and some pads and bandages.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt bother..pleny of straw, she'll be fine


----------



## Dancing Queen (24 August 2011)

I would pad and bandage them at least you know they will fit.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 August 2011)

amymay said:



			Where are you based Fuzzy Furry??
		
Click to expand...

Am 7 miles ota from jct 11 of M25.

Seems folk are sorted now tho, but if anything fails, offer still stands


----------



## Mince Pie (24 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Does anyone own a dales pony.  I'm just thinking about travel boots.  Do you think the cob ones I use on our coloured cob will fit.  Just thinking about width of leg with all that feather.  I use full on our other cob but he's bigger and they will probably come too high up the legs.  Perhaps I had better take both and some pads and bandages.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a dales but I have a full feathered 14hh cob who takes cob size travel boots.


----------



## joeanne (24 August 2011)

Good luck to those trying to secure Rose a last home.
A shame they will not gift her....(or has nobody tried that tact?)


----------



## hayinamanger (24 August 2011)

I had a Dales mare.  I bought her from a sale in emaciated condition, she foaled 2 weeks later.  Cob size travel boots fitted her fine, but, as others have said, no boots and plenty of straw will be far less stressful for her.  If she's like mine, she's probably never worn boots in her life.

So great you are doing this.


----------



## Piglet (24 August 2011)

Good luck guys in trying to secure a happy home for her (shame we can't rescue all of them including the "ferrel" ponies from the moor)!    keep us all posted with the result.


----------



## McNally (24 August 2011)

Wow, thank god for the good people left in the world eh? 
Who is paying? and is it actually sorted where she will live? Just it all sounds slightly up in the air and the beh home (that i know nothing of) just sounds a bit like it may be dodgy.

Very best of luck to all involved xx


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

McNally said:



			Wow, thank god for the good people left in the world eh? 
Who is paying? and is it actually sorted where she will live? Just it all sounds slightly up in the air and the beh home (that i know nothing of) just sounds a bit like it may be dodgy.

Very best of luck to all involved xx
		
Click to expand...

Moneys secured, home secured, transport secured.


----------



## Ladyinred (24 August 2011)

If the buyer is one of HHO regulars and they would like to PM me their details, I should love to make a contribution towards this old girl. Not much as I am out of work, but something towards fuel or whatever.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2011)

Ladyinred said:



			If the buyer is one of HHO regulars and they would like to PM me their details, I should love to make a contribution towards this old girl. Not much as I am out of work, but something towards fuel or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

For donations by far and away best is via Just Giving button on www.emwuk.org.uk website button. Please mark donation for the Old Mare Rosie - so that the donation will be accounted for separately.

Thanks


----------



## Merrymoles (24 August 2011)

Have just made a donation to EMW because a) I often go to York Sales - can't go this week because ironically I'm trying to buy some land (which may give mean I can give another horse a chance some time); b) I've a very soft spot for Dales; and c) I am so impressed that people on here have not only talked about it but actually got a plan together to do something about it.
I know there are hundreds of horses that go through sales across the country that deserve a better life/death than they probably get but am sure that even helping one is better than helping none.


----------



## dunthing (24 August 2011)

Just made a donation. I'm miles away so no use at the sale but I wish all involved the very best of luck. I really hope they manage to buy this poor old lady and give her the peace and security that she deserves, in her last few years. What a fantastic crowd of people there are on this forum. Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## delicious dapple (24 August 2011)

Does anyone know who is actually buying this mare? 

keeping my fingers crossed it is not the "rescue center" mentioned previously in this thread as this would be counter productive...

look forward to hearing Rose is settled into a nice warm stable with some lovely food and loving new mummy to care for and spoil her, after all she deserves it


----------



## rockysmum (24 August 2011)

The EMW Charity are buying her with donations from here and facebook.

One of our members OH is actually going to bid and pay, the will reinburse him.

I'm taking her back to Leeds to a HHO members yard (HCH4932) for a few days.  Another of our members (Kiss22) is going to loan her from the charity, subject to a home check.

So she now has a good home with Kiss22 and her 27 year old Fell mare.  She will be owned by EMW so her future is secure.

A real result for the forum


----------



## SerenityJ (24 August 2011)

Oh gosh what a lovely thing are you all doing.

When she is happy in her new home you all deserve a very large drink and pat on the back!


----------



## DuckToller (24 August 2011)

Oh dear, I have made the mistake of logging onto the auction site and have downloaded the catalogue.  Now I want to rescue a few more 

Can anyone assure me that most of these will get decent homes?  What about the riding school ponies being sold?  The mare with a foal at foot, and in foal again?

Can we rescue a lorry load?  If it wasn't so far from me...


----------



## delicious dapple (24 August 2011)

That is brilliant news so happy for Rose and her new friend.

How nice to have a lovely happy outcome from a post after the "this forum has become a joke" thread earlier on in the week


----------



## Dolcé (24 August 2011)

I would just like it to be made very clear, just in case the current owner has been made aware of these threads, there will be no approach made to the owner, no accusations and nothing said or done to make them feel uncomfortable.  As has already been said, none of us know the reasons this mare is being put through the sale and as far as I am concerned that is their business and we are just there to bid.  I did suggest earlier to try and contact the current owner but that was only with a view to securing the mare without her being put through the stress of the sale.  If the owner was to read this and would prefer to go down that route then they could contact either EMW or S'teamed to arrange it.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (24 August 2011)

What about if the bidders who are from here wear a coloured sticker or something so you know not to bid against each other?

Just a thought.

Good luck xx


----------



## becca1305 (24 August 2011)

ooh gosh damn good thought how awful it would be if that happened! funny... but awful!


----------



## ruby1512 (24 August 2011)

EMW are a fantastic charity and worth donating too as you can be totally confident that every penny donated goes to help horses......oh and they don't need a camera crew to do there job properly either unlike the RSPCA!!!


----------



## sami4971 (24 August 2011)

There should not be any issue with the bidding as everything is already arranged with emw. my stepdad (hch4971's partner) is bidding and initially purchasing Rose, rockysmum


----------



## sami4971 (24 August 2011)

There should not be any issue with the bidding as everything is already arranged with emw. my stepdad (hch4971's partner) is bidding and initially purchasing Rose, rockysmum travelling her to the yard where she will stay until emw have completed checks on her lovely long term home. Here is hoping the mare turns up and I shall have my iPhone to keep you all updated at the ringside! A lucky mare to find a home with emw!


----------



## WoopsiiD (24 August 2011)

sami4971 said:



			There should not be any issue with the bidding as everything is already arranged with emw. my stepdad (hch4971's partner) is bidding and initially purchasing Rose, rockysmum
		
Click to expand...

Yup. We have one very experienced bidder doing the bidding on behalf of EMW. Everyone who is involved and going to the sale knows not to bid but be there as support.

If Rose's current owner is reading this, please rest assurred that all we want is the best for Rose.
We neither want to know or need to know the ins and out but would like you to know that Rose is guaranteed a wonderful home for the remainder of her life.


----------



## rockysmum (24 August 2011)

sami4971 said:



			There should not be any issue with the bidding as everything is already arranged with emw. my stepdad (hch4971's partner) is bidding and initially purchasing Rose, rockysmum travelling her to the yard where she will stay until emw have completed checks on her lovely long term home. Here is hoping the mare turns up and I shall have my iPhone to keep you all updated at the ringside! A lucky mare to find a home with emw!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Sammi, you have dropped me in it with your text.  I was keeping this a secret from Lou as poor kid has to work on Friday. You will have to invite her up to meet Rose at the weekend now.


----------



## fitzaud2 (24 August 2011)

janei said:



			Agree - unfortunately its just £££ to some people and thats all that motivates them.  There were a couple of older horses advertised on pre-loved locally to me yesterday, all with health issues/cant be ridden and being given away free so they become someone elses responsibility - makes me really angry!!!
		
Click to expand...

totally agree, i'm the other side of that, up to recentely, i had a field of oldies, I couldnt possibly put a pony of that age through the sales, if you cant keep it, find it a good home. my poor oldies died but they had the best years of their lives wiith me, very well looked after. it's so sad, but i would worry more over all the two year olds that are sold for 50 quid, what will happen them???? 
I have two 2 yr olds that i dont want, and would love to sell, but i cant have it on my consience if something bad happens them, so I'll keep them till next year at least, so i can break them myself and hopefully sell them to good homes.
Some people just have no conseince!!!!


----------



## Kaylum (25 August 2011)

Well done guys.  and I hope you get her cheaply as the owners dont deserve anything for her in fact its a disgrace as others have said. But lets just hope these people who are selling her arent certain people who are renown for acquiring old and broken down horses and making a quick buck out of selling them.  Just like some do with shetlands fatten them up at the side of the road and sell them at auction nice and fat.

Anyway well done.  Have donated.


----------



## 'S'teamed (25 August 2011)

hch4971 said:



			I would just like it to be made very clear, just in case the current owner has been made aware of these threads, there will be no approach made to the owner, no accusations and nothing said or done to make them feel uncomfortable.  As has already been said, none of us know the reasons this mare is being put through the sale and as far as I am concerned that is their business and we are just there to bid.  I did suggest earlier to try and contact the current owner but that was only with a view to securing the mare without her being put through the stress of the sale.  If the owner was to read this and would prefer to go down that route then they could contact either EMW or S'teamed to arrange it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank You 

We DO NOT know any of the Vendor's circumstances as to why Rose has foundherself at the Auction. It could be numerous reasons..and frankly none of our business.
And yes, if the Vendor has happened upon HHO and this thread, i'm quite happy for them to contact me.


----------



## brighteyes (25 August 2011)

I was going to say that - the owner might have died suddenly and this could be THE LAST thing they would have wanted for the mare, so please can we stop with the speculation.  It's not helpful and could be counter-productive.  Cheers, people


----------



## rockysmum (25 August 2011)

Which actually shows that you should always make a will.  Its no good assuming family will do the right thing, they might not know what it is.

Executors can do what they like with your assets to raise money if you dont.  And like it or not horses, dogs etc are counted as assets.


----------



## Archangel (25 August 2011)

Apologies if this has been done elsewhere and I missed it but well done to AnnieBags for spotting her on the list in the first place.  She is just marked as aged so unless you knew your stuff you wouldn't guess aged meant 28. 

So  to AnnieBags


----------



## Dolcé (25 August 2011)

RebelRebel said:



			Apologies if this has been done elsewhere and I missed it but well done to AnnieBags for spotting her on the list in the first place.  She is just marked as aged so unless you knew your stuff you wouldn't guess aged meant 28. 

So  to AnnieBags
		
Click to expand...

Yep, second this!  Thank goodness AnnieBags looked further into it and drew her to the attention of the forum.


----------



## jendie (25 August 2011)

Well done you lot, I'm so glad this mare can look forward to a peaceful retirement. Please let us know when she is safe.

There is no criticism of the owner - we don't know the circumstances - only concern for the welfare of the mare.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 August 2011)

Yep, I was thinking AnnieBags deserves a huge well done for spotting her!


----------



## anniebags (25 August 2011)

Sarah sum1 said:



			Yep, I was thinking AnnieBags deserves a huge well done for spotting her! 

Click to expand...




hch4971 said:



			Yep, second this!  Thank goodness AnnieBags looked further into it and drew her to the attention of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, thanks but I did nothing compared to the rest of the folks on her and FB. 

I mentioned on Facebook that I'd had a sad day on Tuesday, having attended the funeral of a dear friend and maybe it was my low spirits that made me feel so much for Rose. I had only posted once or twice on here previously although I've lurked for years but there was something about Lambton Rose that made me look further into her past and which revealed her age, breeding history (numerous foals, twins and a 17.2 team GB vaulting horse!) plus her loyal service as a RDA pony. I don't know what prompted me to mention her on here but I'm so glad I did.

 I hope something really good can come from this.x


----------



## anniebags (25 August 2011)

RebelRebel said:



			Apologies if this has been done elsewhere and I missed it but well done to AnnieBags for spotting her on the list in the first place.  She is just marked as aged so unless you knew your stuff you wouldn't guess aged meant 28. 

So  to AnnieBags
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to you too RebelRebel.x


----------



## 'S'teamed (25 August 2011)

.....And with a massive dollop of good luck Rose should have a home for life on Friday


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2011)

That's disgusting, the ownersshould do the decent thing and have her PTS at home if they can't afford to keep her. Hope she doesn't end up going for meat.


----------



## kimthetim (25 August 2011)

any info on rose???????????????????????


----------



## Dolcé (25 August 2011)

As I understand it Rose has been withdrawn from the auction and the owner is making alternative arrangements for her.  EMW have been in contact with the owner and are happy with the outcome and that Rose is safe.


----------



## honeymum (26 August 2011)

What a disgrace - this is England, a nation of animal lovers. How can it come to this?  Why couldn't her owner take responsibility?  In fact, why couldn't her OWNER keep her as a lawn mower?  
My 34 year old Fjord died last year - no way would I have sold or given her away!


----------



## honeymum (26 August 2011)

Oh thank goodness - I've just seen that the owner has seen the light.


----------



## Rose Folly (27 August 2011)

Only just saw this thread, but wanted to say well done to you all. It was amazing to read how the plan developed. Very touching and just shows how influential communication on here can be. Bless you all.


----------



## Miss L Toe (27 August 2011)

Do we know what has happened though, owner might have withdrawn due to publicity, do we know she is in a good retirement?


----------



## 'S'teamed (27 August 2011)

Yes, "We" do. All is well.


----------

